# My Pastel Painting



## Susan Mulno

This is my second landscape (in color) and my first real go at a pastel painting. 

What did I get right and what can use improvement next try?


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm thinking more darks in the water and sand. Contrast. But then, it is pastel so maybe that's the thing.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I think you are right Dick, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## PMMurphy

Man i wrote a good critique and my internet went out on me and i have to rewrite my critique.

I'll sum it up really really fast cuz im lazy.

1) I love this painting.
2) I would like to see more realistic textures (but it works as is).
3) The soil or sand next to the tree log looks odd and unnatural.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thanks. Goes back to the depth and texture content.


----------



## FanKi

Hmmm I'm with dick, think it needs more contrast, but it's cool anyway :3
Looks like a calmed place


----------



## ChiKevin

The first thing I would do is enrich all your colors. The contrast issue is not usually a problem with pastels because they are so rich in color and expected to have a soft velvety look. But it looks like the paper is coming through on most of it and all the comments above will change if there is more color. And I am not talking about any changes either, just use more so the colors are rich. That should definitely give it more life and still keep the beauty and softness of the pastels


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you ChiKevin. I will learn and it's great to have helpful input.


----------



## dickhutchings

ChiKevin said:


> The first thing I would do is enrich all your colors. The contrast issue is not usually a problem with pastels because they are so rich in color and expected to have a soft velvety look. But it looks like the paper is coming through on most of it and all the comments above will change if there is more color. And I am not talking about any changes either, just use more so the colors are rich. That should definitely give it more life and still keep the beauty and softness of the pastels


This deserves more than just a like. :super:


----------



## daisyfree

Nice drawing Susan , and little my opinion , u did a good job, and i think with colour perspective little accent on it , i know i' m not a master in perspective , still learning , like this- in my opinion , on first plan of picture primary colour and second plan more darker colors(forest for example) and mountains more darknest colour(for example) violet, dark violet,for mountains, i think the depth will more shown
hope help a little


----------



## Mel_Robertson

daisyfree said:


> more darker colors(forest for example) and mountains more darknest colour(for example) violet, dark violet,for mountains, i think the depth will more shown
> hope help a little


She's right the further away an object is the less color it has. I like the painting how it is


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Meli.

Yes, colors fade with distance Daisyfree, I still appreciate your input.


----------



## TerryCurley

How did I miss this thread? It's a really nice landscape Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you! I think you went AWOL for a short period.


----------



## abt2k15

i really like the colors and the texture you create with them. i think your work would benefit if you work on your shapes.
from color and texture i can tell there is an old tree stump with a hollow log i think. i cant really tell because my eyes cant really
seperate the shapes if its two and if its supposed to be only one trunk then its perspective is too far off. as for the trees;
again - i think you did a good job but you asked for opinions to improve so dont take my text as insult hehe but i think you dont -
i think it wouldve turned out great if the shore line ( paralel to the mountains not the one with the trunk ) would bend a little downwards.
sky and the mountain ambient conclusion turned out nicely. maybe nitpicking but i think you could´ve achieved more depth with the mountains
in the back being lighter than they are now. 

overall great piece XD looking forward seeing more


----------



## Susan Mulno

You're right @ab2k15, I asked for advice because I need it, I cannot get angry over helpful criticism. 

The rotted trunk and log in the photo reference are difficult to distinguish. I believe it is part of the Fallen tree trunk just pushed up against the stump and now overgrown over the years. 

Trust me, I know there is room for improvement here, I have never painted a landscape before so I wasn't expecting perfection. It is with help from people such as yourself that I will improve! Thank you!


----------



## onizetsu666

Hmm hey Susan, out of curiosity have you ever tried an app called "Fresh Paint"?


----------

